# Daniel Chamier on covenantal merit



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2021)

When contrasting the ideas of absolute merit and covenantal merit, the Huguenot theologian, Daniel Chamier made the following remarks on the latter concept:

On the other hand, merit by the covenant, whereas it does not have the strength to obligate on its own account, nevertheless, it does have it from the arrangement, so that either a full or greater reward for the work is owed to it. This again has a twin; it has strength to merit some things by the promise, others by the covenant. That is by the promise it has strength to merit so far as by its arrangement by which reward is expected, so that the rewards are displayed with sporting contests whether by the King or by the people. Then indeed merit of such value is by the arrangement, but furthermore the method of the arrangement pays from only the will of the one who arranges.

For the reference, see Daniel Chamier on covenantal merit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandonadams (Apr 4, 2021)

Calvin has an interesting comment on Gal 3:17 that I haven't seen anyone discuss. Have you come across anything looking at this statement?


> Paul took into account what was certainly true, that, except by a covenant with God, no reward is due to works. Admitting, then, that the law justifies, yet before the law men could not merit salvation by works, because there was no covenant. All that I am now affirming is granted by the scholastic theologians: for they maintain that works are meritorious of salvation, not by their intrinsic worth, but by the acceptance of God, (to use their own phrase,) and on the ground of a covenant. Consequently, where no divine covenant, no declaration of acceptance is found, — no works will be available for justification: so that Paul’s argument is perfectly conclusive.
> 
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/calvin/calcom41.iii.v.iv.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2021)

brandonadams said:


> Calvin has an interesting comment on Gal 3:17 that I haven't seen anyone discuss. Have you come across anything looking at this statement?



Harrison Perkins mentions something similar from Calvin (it may be the same source, but I do not know Latin) near the end of page 65 in this essay. Edit: on page 66, Harrison says, "Calvin’s quoted remarks were comments on Romans 3:20."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

